# Help. Got a Used Cat



## slowp (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, a real cat. I got tired of mice in the shop. I need help with naming.
I was going to call him Jet so my two beasts would be Benny and the Jet. However, I just witnessed the first encounter of the Used Cat and the Used Dog. The Used Dog was going up for sniffing with tail wagging and me telling him not to chase. The Used Cat did not run, but met the nose with a growl, hiss and claw. He stood his ground and then WALKED away. Not a run but a swagger. 

I asked the humane society for a cat with attitude and I got one. Now, I think I need a more macho name for him. Suggestions? I only ask that they be easy to yell, and also OK to yell when others are listening. He'll be a shop cat for a couple of weeks then I'll put a cat door in and he can venture outside. No Clints. I know two of those, both on the same crew. It can get confusing.

Here's the best picture. He won't pose. He's also claimed my smaller kayak for his bed.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 21, 2010)

Rocky.


----------



## dancan (Mar 21, 2010)

My 12yr old daughter says Misty Black , I say Black Rat or just Rat but I Kinda like Used Cat .


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 21, 2010)

My cats name is Meow because that is all she likes to talk about.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 21, 2010)

the wife says call him monty, Cats like the --eeee-- sound at the end of a name and Monty because it is kindof buff and goes along with sleeping in a kayak


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome! He looks kinda like my cat Spook.

I'm pretty original with animal names. . . I had a dog named 'Dog' and a cat named Poop Face Kitty. Here's a short list of cat's I've had and named:

Bungee

Turdie

Gunther

Mamma Kitty

Poop Face

Baby Kitty (or Shmeg)

Spook (or Pooker)

I say you name him Kye (K-eye), short for Kayak. Or Kay Kitty, short for the same.


----------



## ckliff (Mar 21, 2010)

Number One

next cat ... Number Two


----------



## 371groundie (Mar 21, 2010)

jet works. as in jet black......


----------



## dancan (Mar 21, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Awesome! He looks kinda like my cat Spook.
> 
> I'm pretty original with animal names. . .
> Shmeg



Kind of like the word " Smeg " I think it mean's crap) from one of my favorite British SiFi's
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MkkL0PEPbJ0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MkkL0PEPbJ0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 21, 2010)

I really like jet, I think you hit the nail on that one!

That or Brown, I have been wanting to name a black cat Brown for a while for some reason...


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 21, 2010)

Knuckles, Vinny, Al, Bugsy, Heater, Roscoe, 
all come to mind.

But there's always "DC". Damned Cat. Cuz that's what the used dog is gonna call him anyway.

Thanks for giving a good critter a good home!!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 21, 2010)

get him fixed so he don't spray. nothing worse than that smell.

I think Jet works fine.


----------



## slowp (Mar 21, 2010)

He's fixed. They don't let them go out the way they come in. Keep the names coming. I'm kind of partial to Vinnie so far. Vinnie Goombino--from Car Talk?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 21, 2010)

slowp said:


> He's fixed. They don't let them go out the way they come in. Keep the names coming. I'm kind of partial to Vinnie so far. Vinnie Goombino--from Car Talk?



If you name him Vinnie he'll expect pasta, peppers, garlic bread and wine for supper every night. He'll develop a bad attitude and sneer a lot. Probably start loaning money out to the other cats at exorbitant rates.

How 'bout calling him Hey You? He'll be content with rice noodles, small scraps of cheap meat, and tap water.


----------



## demographic (Mar 21, 2010)

dancan said:


> Kind of like the word " Smeg " I think it mean's crap) from one of my favorite British SiFi's



Here's the Urban dictionary reference for SMEGMA


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Mar 21, 2010)

My wife brought a stray home from the Rez where she worked, said I could name it (trying to warm me up a bit) so I called it Critter, which morphed into Critter Cat and was then abbreviated to CC. Actually the dang thing ain't a bad cat if there is such a thing....:crazy1:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cant have a cat. My 200lb mastiff chews them like bubble gum!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Curbside (Mar 21, 2010)

I had a cat with huge attitude. Someone dumped him in the yard and he showed up. He was a tabby with some orange tones so we named him OJ. Turned out the name was very fitting. He would take on any dog, even the foxes. And I have never seen a cat enjoy killin as much as he did. (Another good reason for the name OJ get it Simpson) I'd come out to the shed some mornings and he would have 10 + mice lined up by his food bowl with all the heads missing. He'd take on Jack Rabbits and nearly anything that moved. Unfortunately he didn't get along with the other cats and we had way to many injuries as he would take all them on as well. After the bills to the vet to stitch up the other cats got to high I found him a new home and he is still killin to this day.

So we are left with Dixie (the queen) Then Rudy, Diesel our newest edition found him at a excavation site, Chilli, Shaggi, and Button cause his face looks like a shirt button.


----------



## AlaskanLogger (Mar 21, 2010)

You mentioned a used cat so I had to check it out. Was wondering, winch or ripper? Then I saw your pic, and since he's a boy I think I'd call him Dozer, the used cat.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 21, 2010)

Snagglepuss... "Exit, stage left even..." 



The last cat I had was black like that... his name was Dice.

Gary


----------



## joesawer (Mar 21, 2010)

D-6, 525, maybe Hi Track or Grapple Cat?


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah "Grapple".

But why bother he won't come when you call him anyway. Unless you can mimmick the sound of a can opener.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 22, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Cant have a cat. My 200lb mastiff chews them like bubble gum!:hmm3grin2orange:



Cats are just so fast, im sure there are a few alley cats out there that would have the mastiffs face looking like confetti haha. They pow pow pow pow pow pow pow pow pow all in about a 16th of a second then bounce to a new attack possition and pow pow pow pow pow some more then run like hell haha.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 22, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Cats are just so fast, im sure there are a few alley cats out there that would have the mastiffs face looking like confetti haha. They pow pow pow pow pow pow pow pow pow all in about a 16th of a second then bounce to a new attack possition and pow pow pow pow pow some more then run like hell haha.



Around Crestline there are no stray cats. The coyotes think they are fine dinning. No stray dogs either, if they are big enough to fend of the coyotes the big cats think they taste wonderful.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 22, 2010)

Stray cats or "feral" cats can become a problem FAST! I helped my Mom round up a bunch o them in NC when she was living in Apex to take and get fixed. We kept the runt, now hes a big black 20 some lb ninny haha. His name is "Buffys" or "Nunu" along with about 25 other names. Women seem to like switching the names of their pets every few months haha.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 22, 2010)

Fish, cornfuse everyone.

Actually, I like Dice...


.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Mar 22, 2010)

*fool em*

rover


----------



## keith811 (Mar 22, 2010)

I like Cooter. Nothing like chasing a little cooter thru the shop.


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 22, 2010)

I say stick with your first choice. Jet sounds kool to me,even for a mean cat. Go with your first instinct.


----------



## slowp (Mar 22, 2010)

I find myself now leaning towards Grapple. He won't have to go far off the skid trail to get fed. 

I did have Madill go quickly through my brain.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 22, 2010)

That there is a "FRANK" if I ever saw one.


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 22, 2010)

How bout these Ideas for names
Rambo

Sambo

Stihl

Poulan

Bart

homer

Bubba


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 22, 2010)

WildThang!

.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 22, 2010)

The last Tom cat we had got re-named Gladiator Kitty. There wasn't another cat (or dog) on the mountain that could stand up to him for long.

Andy


----------



## Driver625 (Mar 22, 2010)

Victor


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 22, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> That there is a "FRANK" if I ever saw one.



:agree2: That was my thought exactly!


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 22, 2010)

Now lets be frank about this if the cat were to be called frank it would work in rather well when the cat was being an a**hole and crapping everywhere it no allowed to you could call it frank the wank plus a few other names that would work in well. But you also have to hope that no one called frank walks into the shop while you are cussing the cat out or that could have some funny......well not so funny consequences.


----------



## fredmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Oscar.


----------



## slowp (Mar 22, 2010)

OK, Thanks to all. Makes me think about getting more cats for all the names.
From now on, he shall be known as 

GRAPPLE.

That's such a cute name for a cat and I'll have fun seeing how many people get it. 

I think Grapple is starting to do some hunting in the shop.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 22, 2010)

slowp said:


> OK, Thanks to all. Makes me think about getting more cats for all the names.
> From now on, he shall be known as
> 
> GRAPPLE.
> ...



Excellent choice slowp!!


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 22, 2010)

slowp said:


> OK, Thanks to all. Makes me think about getting more cats for all the names.
> From now on, he shall be known as
> 
> GRAPPLE.
> ...



Okay; don't change his name, but I think you already had a good name.
"Swagger".
"Swag" for short.
Congratulations by the way.

ORRRR

You could name him "Peppermint"; "Peppy" or "Pep" for short.

Why that name? Aww you get it don't you Patty? 

-br


----------



## logging22 (Mar 22, 2010)

Grapple. Good choice.


----------



## slowp (Mar 22, 2010)

Time to go lock up the _Grapple Cat _now....I love it!


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 22, 2010)

hmmm with it being a cat D7 or skidder would have been another good option but grapple yep that sounds good


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 24, 2010)

slowp said:


> OK, Thanks to all. Makes me think about getting more cats for all the names.
> From now on, he shall be known as
> 
> GRAPPLE.
> ...



So does this mean I won the huckleberry cobler? Do you need my address for shipping?


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 24, 2010)

It would be SOOOOO fitting for Grapple to have a Spiked Kitty collar.:hmm3grin2orange:

Let him fully express his "Bad Cat" side without having to shred the mailman LOL!!!


PICS!!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 24, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> It would be SOOOOO fitting for Grapple to have a Spiked Kitty collar.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Let him fully express his "Bad Cat" side without having to shred the mailman LOL!!!
> 
> ...



Or sport a little body modification... like have his tail split (like a grapple).


----------



## joesawer (Mar 24, 2010)

slowp said:


> Time to go lock up the _Grapple Cat _now....I love it!



Lol Great choice! 
How many foresters have their very own grapple cat? I bet he is a lot cheaper to own than most grapple cats are. 
You already have your saws.
If you get a loader you can start you own logging co.


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2010)

The Used Grapple Cat is not going to wear any stinkin' collar. Even the Used Dog goes naked. 

I am trying to make peace between the two Useds. The first encounter did not go well. The Used Dog started that ruckus. Yesterday, I had the Used Dog calm and behaving well. He slowly put one foot ahead to get closer to the Used Cat, and the Used Cat went airborne with claws bared, towards the Used Dog. The Dog retreated quickly. 

Today both were calmer, no fangs, no hissing, no lunging. Only staring. Staring...


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Lol Great choice!
> How many foresters have their very own grapple cat? I bet he is a lot cheaper to own than most grapple cats are.
> You already have your saws.
> If you get a loader you can start you own logging co.



Nah, the only loader animal I can think of is an elephant. They eat too much and the Grapple Cat would probably attack one.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 24, 2010)

Awe come on Slowp! 

I expect nothing short of Skookum or something like that for a name!!!!

Logger cat! 

Or Kyweitus is a good one too. Means reefin' hard or givin' it all ya got. 
(Kye-we-tus)


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 24, 2010)

Many cat trainng videos here.
http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/roomba-attack-cat.htm


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 24, 2010)

slowp said:


> The Used Grapple Cat is not going to wear any stinkin' collar. Even the Used Dog goes naked.
> 
> I am trying to make peace between the two Useds. The first encounter did not go well. The Used Dog started that ruckus. Yesterday, I had the Used Dog calm and behaving well. He slowly put one foot ahead to get closer to the Used Cat, and the Used Cat went airborne with claws bared, towards the Used Dog. The Dog retreated quickly.
> 
> Today both were calmer, no fangs, no hissing, no lunging. Only staring. Staring...




They are just feelin' each other out, and communicating openly and clearly.

Give 'em a few days and they'll either be chasing each other around the house and pulling pranks on the other, or Used dog will have a guilty look and a full belly.

If they havn't ripped into each other yet, I'm willing to bet they will be fine.
You on the other hand are in for bieng double teamed for goodies shortly, as a conspiracy is brewing.


LOL!!
Wait till Grapple starts backing up used dog when somebody knocks on the door...


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Burvol (Mar 24, 2010)

Ooops, you named it. I missed three pages of this thread, my bad.


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 24, 2010)

Call him "whitey" that will mess with people who see him


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 25, 2010)

i know a name is important. but yo know as well as I do. That fesky feline aint gonna give a half a chit when you call his name. He might shoot an eye at you real quick, but beyond that, its pretty much gonna be, "hay, #### you lady, i do what i want" so a name for a cat is kind of moot. you can call him all day wondering where hes at and he comes out from the porch you are standing on looking at you like, "what are you retarded lady?" 
Allthough I found a tomcat Maincoon that would race to met me whenever I yelled "TOM" he stuck around ironside for a while then moved on. I have herd of sightings of him though.....


----------



## scattergun13 (Mar 25, 2010)

How about Barack? There both pussies, sort of... There are other similarities as well and if he doesn't work out, impeach him. Do the same for the cat as well


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2010)

scattergun13 said:


> How about Barack? There both pussies, sort of... There are other similarities as well and if he doesn't work out, impeach him. Do the same for the cat as well



I voted for him, don't think he's so bad, and that's enough of politics, please.
I want to stay in a neutral mood.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 25, 2010)

slowp said:


> I voted for him, don't think he's so bad, and that's enough of politics, please.
> I want to stay in a neutral mood.



You just stepped in over the top of your Kuliens. 

I'd be begging the mod gods to delete that lost post.


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2010)

L-Enterprises said:


> Sounds like he should have been named Delimber ....
> Dog got all his limbs yet ?




Yes, The Used Dog has the quick reflexes of a cat. Found out today that the Grapple cat does not like music. He also refuses to appear after I was using The Barbie Saw on a shed remodel. 

I had the big shop door open. He showed no inclination to go outside. I'm definitely a dog person.


----------



## Curbside (Mar 25, 2010)

056 kid said:


> i know a name is important. but yo know as well as I do. That fesky feline aint gonna give a half a chit when you call his name. He might shoot an eye at you real quick, but beyond that, its pretty much gonna be, "hay, #### you lady, i do what i want" so a name for a cat is kind of moot. you can call him all day wondering where hes at and he comes out from the porch you are standing on looking at you like, "what are you retarded lady?"
> Allthough I found a tomcat Maincoon that would race to met me whenever I yelled "TOM" he stuck around ironside for a while then moved on. I have herd of sightings of him though.....



Beg to differ with you. If you spend a little time with them it is amazing how dog like they become. I come home and they all come running to greet me and I call them and they all come running as well. Well except Diesel he just wants to play fetch with the ball. Really.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 25, 2010)

Curbside said:


> Beg to differ with you. If you spend a little time with them it is amazing how dog like they become. I come home and they all come running to greet me and I call them and they all come running as well. Well except Diesel he just wants to play fetch with the ball. Really.



hahaha strange cats..


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2010)

The one I really liked would walk me down the road to the school bus. She'd wait all day. If I caught a ride with somebody else, I'd have to go down and call her to come home. 

Well, I'll go out and see if Grapple will appear for food...


----------

